

Tell HN: RubyMotion student discount  - octopus

Last week there was a question about RubyMotion discounts for students and a few complaints about the lack of answers for student license requests:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3950369<p>I can confirm that today I've seen an email which offers 80% discount for students (and academic personnel). Also this is reduction is cumulative with the early bird discount, basically a student can buy a RubyMotion license for about 30$ which is not a bad deal.
======
GoofyGewber
Ruby Motion is so cool. Can you still edit the interface using xcode though?

~~~
octopus
Apparently there is a way:

<http://ianp.org/2012/05/07/rubymotion-and-interface-builder/>

------
GoofyGewber
When is the student discount going to be available?

